# Ran out about 14 miles



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Took a quick run the weather was good nice and flat. First stop we pulled Mingos and 4 snapper . Got spooled by something big and caught a mini Cobia bite slowed so we left and found a new show and instantly we hooked up with a 30 inch stud snapper the dead bait outperformed the live bait today!! Fun day with a few buddies


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Picture time


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Very nice!!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Looks like you had more fun than I did since I was driving back from Tallahassee.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Forgot we ended the day with a 7 ft Bull !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good day on the water and finish it off with a nice toothy critter... ya'll keep the shark, would have made a bunch of steaks. I've never ate a bull, but other sharks are purty tasty!!!


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Just released him to fight another day


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Awesome, good meat run!!!


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

30 inches


----------



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

Very nice, I haven't landed a decent red snapper since before the season opened.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Was lucky and got 2 30 plus this year within 10 miles


----------

